# They build a new concert hall in Munich. Wow!!!



## Moscow-Mahler

http://www.artsjournal.com/slippedd...ght-finally-give-mariss-his-concert-hall.html

What do you think of that? I have been in Munich only once. It was in late July, so I did not attend any concerts and cannot judge current concert halls. (And the tickets to opera was sold in March, so I did not attend opera too, alas!!!).

Though, I think such a great city will be even better with a new hall. In some ways, Munich is superior to Berlin: they have more ancient buildings, the Pinakothek has more interesting collection of European art than Berlins Gemaldgalerie (the latter has good collection of German and Dutch paintings, but Flemish and Italian sector is not so impressive). The undeground (which is quite new) and the city intself is a little bit cleaner.

But Berlin has the Philharmonie!

I think that Munich must also have a great concert hall - and it will be the city of dreams - a village with a lot of palaces, museums, a very clean air - and three concert hall for classical music.

I was dissapointed to read that some Munich residents are not so enthusiastic. Sure, it's economical crisis now, but *as a tourist* and a big fan of German culture - I would like to have a great hall in Munich.


----------



## Vaneyes

FWIW Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra is my favorite Munich orchestra. Too many nutjobs have been affiliated with Munich Philharmonic.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

You mean Celibidache or Thielemann? Or what?  

I've never heard the Munich Philharmonic live (I've heared the Bayrische Rundfunkorkester, but only once - on their one and only trip to Moscow), so I can't compare them.


----------

